# Whats everybodys favorite arrows?



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have had the st's and i hate em. I couldnt get 4 inch group at 20 yards. I shoot the cabelas extreme carbon hunters and they fly perfect for me


----------



## psexs70 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beman ics speed


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i have had the st's and i hate em. I couldnt get 4 inch group at 20 yards. I shoot the cabelas extreme carbon hunters and they fly perfect for me


maybe there was just something wrong with those arrows, or your bow wasnt tuned for them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my favorites are easton FMJ's for hunting and fatboys for 3D. ill shoot anything easton or beman, no golf tips and absolutely NO CARBON EXPRESS!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

cabelas carbon hunters and staulker extremes are excellent


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

carbon express are by far the best arrow iv ever shot great groups and great penitration iv also shot gold tips beemans and easton cx one in my book and they fly jus like feild point with a huge 1 1/4 '' fixed blade (muzzy mx-3)


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite one is the pine sapling i cut down fletched with some buzzard feathers tipped with acorns  They fly straighter then the bullets out of my 280. Jk my favorite are GT XT hunters 55-75...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends... Fullbores are good, 2712's are awesome, fmj's are good... Axis nfused are good but heavy and shoot too good, acc's are bout tops tho


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Easton ACC 920's


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

i love my carbon xpress maxima hunter mathews editions. they shoot exactly where i want them.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I am shooting bass pros carbon supreme lights right now and they shoot great for the price I got them for. Robin hooded an arrow the other night with them


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

I got Vforce by victory rite now their 400's but ive shot goldtips and like them to, their a really tough arrow any kind of Bemans r good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried the Epics last year, and I was pleased with them. This year I've got CX Maximas.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Beamans ICS hunter


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj (Aug 26, 2011)

i had beman ics hunters but now i just got some new easton nfused st axis fmj and love them, they penetrate so much deeper


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

depends on what i'm shooting, but in general i'm partial to goldtip and easton.

field - goldtip kinetics, easton x10 PT's or easton ace's
3d - GT kinetics or ultralights
hunting - GT ultralights
spots - easton eclipse/cobalt 2712's


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

i have shot most every arrow out there easton acc the best for me out of any bow!


----------



## Pangari1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunters!! Switched from ICS Hunter...no looking back!

sent from my Droid X cause my pc won't fit in the tree.


----------



## MR6 or MR5 (Apr 26, 2011)

St axis nfused


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gold Tip Expedition Hunter


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I swear by the Carbon Express line. Have used the Maxima Hunters in the past with great success. Currently using the Piledrivers and loving them! 

Sent from my Samsung Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i like my easton Navigators (recurve) and my easton ACCs (compound)


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Carbon Express Mayham good shootin arrows


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

FMJs and Fatboys .


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I've shot the acc, and they are a good arrow... just not going to bu that expence any more. Goldtip makes a good arrow, no complaints... I currently shoot the beman ics hunters, because they are a good overall arrow, very durable, and I get them to group well.


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

Maxima blue streaks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll shoot just about anything but I find myself using Easton a lot. I'm kinda liking my Lightspeeds for hunting though. Haven't shot anything with them yet but with 14% foc at 400gr. they should work awesome on deer.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got Fatboy 400's for 3-d and I shoot axis FMJ 400's for hunting, ya gotta love Easton arrows!
if I went to another hunting arrow it would be an Easton ACC Pro series, the hunting ones.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

easton FMJ 400s


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Easton axis


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

defnantly beamn ics hunter


----------

